# Nice Looking Iver Johnson "Special Truss" Frame



## Handyman (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Cabers,

Just listed on eBay is this fantastic looking Iver Johnson "Special Truss" frame.  Price is not bad at all with a "Buy It Now" of $395.  If this were an original paint frame I would not be posting it here as it would already be on the way to my house !!  However, this could be a fantastic start to a great Iver project.  Pete in Fitchburg
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1920-CIRCA-IVER-JOHNSON-28-WOOD-RIM-TRUSS-MOTORBIKE-FRAME-WITH-FORK-SET/162860948795?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=f65c65eeb4cd43f9b6d97cc21a0c24bb&pid=100675&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=302608530830&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci%3Aa4cf4952-fddc-11e7-9bc7-74dbd1807ccc%7Cparentrq%3A13858ff91610a86659d016c5ffd881bb%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 20, 2018)

Already gone.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 20, 2018)

The paint is nice, tho.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 20, 2018)

I agree totally Bikermaniac, the frame has an overall outstanding look and the new owner could simply leave it as is and have a fantastic looking bike.  It looks correct and vintage. Those Iver Johnson "Special Truss" frames are my absolute favorite. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2018)

Handyman said:


> I agree totally Bikermaniac, the frame has an overall outstanding look and the new owner could simply leave it as is and have a fantastic looking bike.  It looks correct and vintage. Those Iver Johnson "Special Truss" frames are my absolute favorite. Pete in Fitchburg




Did you got this one Pete?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=263436914544


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Did you got this one Pete?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-IVER-JOHNSON-TRUSS-BRIDGE-WOODEN-RIM-BICYCLE-PICKUP-ONLY-/263436914544?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=voUKveqRxR9yQfBQtSobaNNihVg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 741599



If I had bicycle connections in that area it would've been heading to Illinois!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> If I had bicycle connections in that area it would've been heading to Illinois!




Yeah, that was a nice one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Yeah, that was a nice one.




I agree! So if the buyer wants to make a buck let me know 

Did you see the one with the springer?


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Yeah, that was a nice one.



Started at 600 yesterday, and look today he doubled his start price.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 21, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Started at 600 yesterday, and look today he doubled his start price.
> 
> View attachment 741684




That one it's been for sale for at least a year...no takers so far.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 22, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> Did you got this one Pete?
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-IVER-JOHNSON-TRUSS-BRIDGE-WOODEN-RIM-BICYCLE-PICKUP-ONLY-/263436914544?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&nma=true&si=voUKveqRxR9yQfBQtSobaNNihVg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> View attachment 741599




Hi Bikermaniac, Unfortunately I was not the one who grabbed this bike............................a little too far away from me to make the ride to pick it up.  Someone got a very nice deal on a great looking Iver !  However, I did pick up one that looks similar to it about a month or so back at an auction but its a smaller frame size than the one that just sold on eBay.  I'll post a few pics of that one soon.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Handyman (Jan 22, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> That one it's been for sale for at least a year...no takers so far.




Hi ze52414, I agree with Bikermaniac, that Iver with the springer front end has been on eBay for at least a year with no takers.  I guess when something won't sell the thing to do is simply double the price !!  Could work ! Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey Pete,
Yeah, somebody got a great deal on that Iver, too bad it was pick up only.

The other Iver on ebay...I don't know why it does not sell, maybe is the funky springer system it has. It looks like home made, although it's legit.


----------

